# Kindle Fire 8.9 HD and Faulty Compass Apps



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi --

How does Kindle Fire orient itself?  I have tried about five different compass apps to use in flight, and they are all grossly off.  I'm not talking about 5 degrees, here.  All are off anywhere between 90 and 180 degrees.

I have looked to see if there are any settings I can change, but I can't find any.  I don't think GPS has anything to do with this, either.

Anyone have a solution?

ZU


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it IS the GPS, or lack thereof.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah -- the Fires have no GPS.  There is a gyroscopic thing, but only to orient the screen portrait or landscape.  Location based services are only by triangulating to wifi signals.  Or, presumably, cell towers for those with 4G.


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah -- the Fires have no GPS. There is a gyroscopic thing, but only to orient the screen portrait or landscape. Location based services are only by triangulating to wifi signals. Or, presumably, cell towers for those with 4G.


Thank you. That is my take as well. I have the ;location-based services on, but as you say, it only triangulates to the wifi signal which in this case is my router antenna. Is there an app I can get that will give me the GPS capability needed for compass apps? Hmmm.
ZU


----------

